# Fast Shipping (Not vape related)



## zadiac (9/2/17)

I thought I'd share this and hope some vendors will make use of faster shipping companies in the future. This is not vape related, but I wanted to put this out there.
I ordered something yesterday morning from Bellville, Cape Town and the package just arrived now at 15:50.
I was getting myself ready to receive it tomorrow or even Monday as I wasn't in a hurry for it, so you can imagine my surprise when the courier arrived today.
They are using Sky Net couriers and was delivered by RAM to my door. The courier cost was R95.
From Cape Town, I think that is excellent service.

Edit: I am in an outlying area and about 40km away from the nearest main centre, which are Vereeniging, Vanderbijlpark (50km) and Sasolburg (not sure if it fall under main centres).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (10/2/17)

I'm a little confused here. I've done a lot of online shopping and the delivery is the next day 99% of the time. Most times I order in the afternoon and get the package between 8-9am the next morning and about half of them is from CPT to JHB.

Courier prices paid vary in the range of Free, R50, R60, R99 and it's still the next morning. I have on many occasions even received the order the same day from CPT when I placed an order early enough in the morning, those surprised me.

On the vaping side, I have actually only experienced a non-next day delivery from 1 vendor and I'm not sure why the courier companies always slack with their stuff but it is a vendor that takes time to make to order anyway so next day won't help when they're only going to be ready in 4-7 days. I actually take it for granted that you get your order next morning, let alone next day in this industry provided you order before 15:00 at least as most of my experiences have been so.


----------



## zadiac (10/2/17)

Ashley A said:


> I'm a little confused here. I've done a lot of online shopping and the delivery is the next day 99% of the time. Most times I order in the afternoon and get the package between 8-9am the next morning and about half of them is from CPT to JHB.
> 
> Courier prices paid vary in the range of Free, R50, R60, R99 and it's still the next morning. I have on many occasions even received the order the same day from CPT when I placed an order early enough in the morning, those surprised me.
> 
> On the vaping side, I have actually only experienced a non-next day delivery from 1 vendor and I'm not sure why the courier companies always slack with their stuff but it is a vendor that takes time to make to order anyway so next day won't help when they're only going to be ready in 4-7 days. I actually take it for granted that you get your order next morning, let alone next day in this industry provided you order before 15:00 at least as most of my experiences have been so.



I am in an outlying area. Which means I almost never experience next day delivery, but, if the company where I bought goods can do it to an outlying area the next day from CPT to Vaaldam, Free State, then I cannot see why others can't. 
Normally, I don't mind waiting two or three days, but sometimes I'd like a speedy delivery. I have to send my orders to a friend in Vaalpark, Sasolburg so that I can have it in two days. Then I have to drive 40km to go and fetch it.
Now, I'm not trying to bash vendors in this regard, it was just an observation.


----------



## Ashley A (10/2/17)

Now, that makes sense. You should add the outlying area part to your OP so people don't wonder the same thing. Shame boet, that a lot of effort just for get your gear.

Might be a coincidental good timing with their delivery cycle though like if they only do your area on Thursday's and your order just managed to get in to the warehouse before dispatch.

Let us know if the next order at a different time is also next day. I think it would be a good idea for vendors to use them if they're consistent. some vendors do offer different couriers that offer faster or different service at a different price ofcos and you can choose. The one vendor I mentioned did this which was great if I wanted a new expensive mod urgently, I would pay the R50 extra but for my mostly juice buying to order, it made no sense when a week could lapse before it was even ready to be dispatched.

It might also be worth asking the courier company as well if they can collect for you at a similar fee. Then you can just put collect in store when you order and send this courier to go collect and get your goods faster


----------



## Coldcat (10/2/17)

The Courier Guy (Depot is around the corner from my work) same day delivery takes 2 days. Frustrating as hell. When I track the delivery I always tell myself they will drop off the package on the way out rather on the way back cause they so close. But instead they go out far as possible get caught up in traffic and other deliveries and then don't pitch up. Over the holidays I forced them to come back to me on a Friday evening to deliver cause they just never pitched on the 2nd day for my home delivery.. For work related deliveries they the same but often don't care, Nothing worse than waiting on a personal order and it doesn't arrive as expected.


----------



## zadiac (10/2/17)

Ashley A said:


> Now, that makes sense. You should add the outlying area part to your OP so people don't wonder the same thing. Shame boet, that a lot of effort just for get your gear.
> 
> Might be a coincidental good timing with their delivery cycle though like if they only do your area on Thursday's and your order just managed to get in to the warehouse before dispatch.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree. Added it in my OP.


----------



## Soprono (14/2/17)

zadiac said:


> I thought I'd share this and hope some vendors will make use of faster shipping companies in the future. This is not vape related, but I wanted to put this out there.
> I ordered something yesterday morning from Bellville, Cape Town and the package just arrived now at 15:50.
> I was getting myself ready to receive it tomorrow or even Monday as I wasn't in a hurry for it, so you can imagine my surprise when the courier arrived today.
> They are using Sky Net couriers and was delivered by RAM to my door. The courier cost was R95.
> ...



I work pretty close with these companies and I can tell you I think you got lucky  Im in no way trying to bash you down or so but I think your parcel was caught on the same delivery as another one perhaps close by and was bundled up (many companies us RAM as a helping hand who then also do consolidation of deliveries to one area). These companies gripe about every single out-lying deliver we place (we pay a flat delivery fee because we have partnered up). It could have also been that on that day they simply had no other pressing delivers that they had to make hence the trip to you presented itself.

Again dont mean to be a party pooper but just a valid reason as to why it seems so. We have very very rarely made use of Sky Net so things could have changes since then.


----------

